

NeXTCube Serial Number AA001032 (1993) - ConstantineXVI
http://simson.net/hacks/cubefire.html

======
ConstantineXVI
In light* of the Surface's magnesium-based construction, this seemed relevant.
Only other Mg-based computer (case) that comes to mind.

[*] sincere apologies for the pun

~~~
spiralpolitik
I think some Sony Vaio Laptops circa 1998-1999 used Mg for part of the casing.

